# Help the dummy ! Need a new email account



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

How are you getting internet if you drop the DSL? If you keep the DSL you can the keep the Telco email account.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Internet access hasn't been determined as yet but possibly a dish of some sort. I do have access to cable but dropped that service for my over the air antenna. My local telco is a PIA and at one point lost all of my email so I would like an alternative.

Years back I had an email forwarding service that would allow me to create a custom address and forward it to whatever email service i chose. Today I'm not sure how to do that but learning, again.

Bud


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Get a gmail account. Free, easy to use, web based email. Been using it for years. I use it on all of my devices as it syncs very easily. And it is pretty customizable. Plus, you can archive, put emails into folders to save and link things with other google products. 

Here is a link to it. https://accounts.google.com/SignUp?hl=en

There are other web based emails as well. 

When I was working, we had outlook as our mail service. Very common for enterprise mail service as it was very scalable. I personally didn't care for it, but I was probably in the minority. 

What is your current service using for email? You may be able to copy it into whichever email program you want to use going forward. 

One more thing I like about gmail, and I am sure that other web based emails can do, is to create aliases. I have 5 or 6 aliases that I use on gmail. I use the aliases to keep track of where the emails come from or what I use for logins. 

For example, the one I use to create the account I keep very secure and use that for accounts I want to keep private, like banking, etc.. 

Then I have my second tier aliases I use for less secure logins/emails like DIYchatroom, my vehicles owner account, my grocery store account, etc..

The third tier accounts are ones I use for web site logins where I need to sign in to see stuff I want to see. But I don't need to pay or I don't care as much. 

And I have some throw away aliases where they need to verify I am a real person by validating an email address. Or, they want to send me info, etc...

Tier two and three I forward to my primary account so I see all the email I want. And I don't miss anything like replies to my DIY and other chatrooms. Or updates to my credit card accounts. 

The tier 4 accounts, I just send everything to trash. I very seldom log into them, if ever. I do keep track of all my aliases though so I know which is what. And I can create new ones as needed. And, I let Google create strong passwords and manage them for me. 

Just something to think about.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

What @ktownskier says, plus:

You can set up your new Gmail account to harvest all old emails and contacts from your old email-account, as long it is still valid and working.
This usually takes up to 48 hours.
Also agree on Outlook, I have some 7 email accounts in there. Totally customizable.
Outlook can be a little B!tch sometimes, but once you got it running, you'll never look back.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Don't go with satellite for internet. It is worse than telco and cable combined. At least from those I have talked to who have had it. Being in the wilds of Colorado, it is sometimes the only option. 

If you can, I would suggest going with cable for internet. They tend to be much faster than telco/dsl and usually have much better uptimes. DSL depends on how far you are away from the "home office" as to how stable you are and how fast you are. Also, see what other options are available. I use PPPoE line of sight for mine. I don't use a modem anymore, just a wifi router. And I get 50 megs of service for $60. Which in the wilds of Colorado is pretty good. 

And they are working on fiber as well!! HOT DAMN!!!!

Besides, DSL usually goes to cable/fiber for the back bone anyways. 

Just compare price versus speed and compare with or without contract. 

I used to be vary much in favor of DSL as cable was dependent on what your neighbor was doing. Not so much anymore. 

Regardless, stay away from the ISP's email service and set up your own web based email service. Like gmail, outlook or the dozens of other services out there. You will be glad you did as it can come with you when you change ISP's in the future.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Gmail is good.


You can buy a domain, buy hosted email and keep the same address forever for about $35.00 per year.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Colbyt said:


> Gmail is good.
> 
> 
> You can buy a domain, buy hosted email and keep the same address forever for about $35.00 per year.


At GoDaddy and many other domain registrars, domain names are $19.95 or less.
.
.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Colbyt said:


> Gmail is good.
> 
> 
> You can buy a domain, buy hosted email and keep the same address forever for about $35.00 per year.


I have kept the same gmail address for 15 years now. I was a beta tester. And they paid ME. 

Not sure why I would want a website though. I have thought of it from time to time. It would make sense if you are "Someone" or have a business or product but, for just little old me to have one? It seems like a vanity item. Hmmm, seems like a poll is in order....


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Personally, I wouldn't touch Gmail with the proverbial 10-foot pole, unless you're OK with them scanning all of your messages and data-mining you for a profit (for them).

Bud, there are plenty of sources for free email accounts.

I like ProtonMail, because it is based in Switzerland (outside fo US jurisdiction) and everything is encrypted. Plus they offer a free basic VPN, which I have been using for over a year.. No problems at all. 

Check 'em out: https://protonmail.com/ and DYODD.
.
.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

@zzzz, Proton mail looked promising at first, then I looked at their pricing.
pass.:whistling2:


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Deja-vue said:


> @zzzz, Proton mail looked promising at first, then I looked at their pricing.
> pass.:whistling2:


Basic email (one account) is free!
.
.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Bud9051 said:


> Internet access hasn't been determined as yet but possibly a dish of some sort. I do have access to cable but dropped that service for my over the air antenna. My local telco is a PIA and at one point lost all of my email so I would like an alternative.
> 
> Years back I had an email forwarding service that would allow me to create a custom address and forward it to whatever email service i chose. Today I'm not sure how to do that but learning, again.
> 
> Bud


I use this free service to do email forwarding. The advantage of using "disposable" email accounts is if you start to get a lot of spam, you can block that account and set up a new account on the fly. You can set up as many forwarding accounts as you like, but there is a 10 GB monthly bandwidth limit, That's plenty as long as people don't send you lots of embedded videos, photos, etc. If you need more, it only costs $1 a month for expanded bandwidth.

Check it out: https://33mail.com/
.
.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

ZZZZZ said:


> Personally, I wouldn't touch Gmail with the proverbial 10-foot pole, unless you're OK with them scanning all of your messages and data-mining you for a profit (for them).
> 
> Bud, there are plenty of sources for free email accounts.
> 
> ...


I looked at, and even set one up. And then I thought, for it to truly work and be totally secure, everyone would need to be on Protonmail. 

While my portion of the emails are secure and safe, what happens when the person who receives the email is not on Protonmail?

Well, the NSA will scan them. And the recipients email service will scan them and harvest the data found and do with it what they want. 

So then, what is the point of having just one side of the email service being totally secure?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

ktownskier said:


> I looked at, and even set one up. And then I thought, for it to truly work and be totally secure, everyone would need to be on Protonmail.
> 
> While my portion of the emails are secure and safe, what happens when the person who receives the email is not on Protonmail?
> 
> ...


One side encrypted is better than no side encrypted. And it stays encrypted until it is received at the Send To address. It's not foolproof but a hacker intercepting the email won't be able to un-encrypt it, at least not easily.

Not all ISPs or email services do harvesting. Check the 742 page :biggrin2: User Agreement. It will spell out what if anything they harvest.
.
.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

My daughter has had her same email address for a very long time. I am not sure how the "ownership" thing works. Her email is *******@ cs.com. For those who don't know that is CompuServe, which died back in the 90's.

If I "must" give out my email address like to political parties, I use my Gmail account and if they send solicitations, I mark them as "spam". Gmail takes care of it from there. Otherwise, my regular email account remains personal and business only.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I will add that in addition to the good advice about having several email accounts (Gmail is good, I have 4) it's very convenient to have a local mail client. There are several free ones available so compare and choose.

I use and really like Windows Live Mail, which is a MS freebie. MS quit supporting it in 2017 but who cares. I run it on Win7 but it'll work on the later Win versions including Win10 (if you're so unfortunate as to have). It's still available for download from several sources. Google Windows Essentials 2012. It comes with some other MS goodies like Movie Maker and Photo Gallery that you can either install or not as you like.

The beauty is, it checks all 4 of my Gmail accounts in under 5 seconds and also my charter.com and netscape.net ones and places the messages in their respective folder that I can review even off line. I can delete what I don't want to keep locally but still leave them on the net based server or choose to dump them from both locations. I can view all messages from the "Quick View" feature it has so it's no problem chasing all around to find the latest mail.

I tried about all the other free mail clients and WLM won out for me. YMMV


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks all, good feedback. I will be pushing my learning curve.

Bud


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Someone said "don't go with satellite" and it being "worse than telephone lines", and heck, who knows, this is a big country with a lot of variables and a whole lot of interpretations, but just grabbing a number I would say our Dish satellite service was 10,000 times better than our previous dial up service. But the same 40-50 year old trunk that we used for internet often provided a lot of static on simple phone calls, so maybe not a good comparison to lines in more populated areas. Nevertheless, I do know that the difference in speed and connectivity was pretty minuscule between Dish and the DSL I had at the office. Then, when the lockdown came, and the wife got sent packing from the office to work at home, I upgraded from Dish to HughesNet, still satellite, but a little faster than Dish. On a scale of 1-10, I would say we went from a 1 to an 8.5 when we switched to Dish, and to a 9 when we switched to HughesNet. All of this is of course hard to compare because it varies time of day and so on, but we have friends down the road about 1-1/2 miles who are literally the last house on the line for DSL service from town, and friends about a mile in the other direction who use a link through their cellular service, both of them rave about what they have, not gloating, just extremely pleased, but I have seen them use their computers and honestly do not think that I could tell the difference if they were parked side by side with mine and my satellite connection. As far as weather, I'm in Michigan, and yes we have our share of it, but service interruptions are very infrequent and relatively brief, maybe an hour or so total over any three month period, something like that. If we have a severe thunderstorm or heavy winter storm moving in I just know to check the radar once in a while for latest updates, not be in the middle of online banking or whatever when it hits, and it's honestly no big deal.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

ktownskier said:


> I have kept the same gmail address for 15 years now. I was a beta tester. And they paid ME.
> 
> Not sure why I would want a website though. I have thought of it from time to time. It would make sense if you are "Someone" or have a business or product but, for just little old me to have one? It seems like a vanity item. Hmmm, seems like a poll is in order....





You don't need a site to have a custom, secure email. You buy the domain and the email mail from the same place. The site may say coming soon or for a few $ you can put a single page. 



It is all done with the MX (mail) records.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Colbyt said:


> You don't need a site to have a custom, secure email. You buy the domain and the email mail from the same place. The site may say coming soon or for a few $ you can put a single page.
> 
> It is all done with the MX (mail) records.


Exactly.

Essentially, for $15 or $20 a year, anyone can control your own email server. It's not difficult at all to do. Anybody who can follow basic instructions and click a mouse can do it.
.
.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

even if they may scan my email i prefer gmail, yahoo, outlook email since we all know that they wont close those company tomorrow like small company can close their email service anytime and you will have to change email again, im using yahoo one for near 20 years now!


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

I like outlook.com. I will never have to send out messages that I am changing my email again. It is much easier to use than googlemail for me. I can have 5 ailiases... i get free 5 gb with onedrive so I can have all my settings the same over all devices and access my files across all devices if I put them on onedrive.. or MIRROR them on onedrive. It is free. $2 a month gets you 100GB I think or $20 a year for premium eliminates any ads... very worth it. You also get to use minimal web client versions of office apps. You can use your login to start windows and any computer you log into with those credentials will pull your settings (from your one drive.) and the apps work on android as well, including your contacts for texting and emails.

Never have to change your email again.


----------

